# How to store crawler harnesses



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok I started making my own harnesses but now I have a new problem. How to store them for travel with out them getting all tangled up? I have like 20 made hanging in my work area and dont know what to do with them now.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

swim noodles and boat bumpers with grooves cut in 3/8 deep 1/2 in a part


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a great idea Roger23. I may cut down a noodle to use to hold my first rotation of musky baits. Does anyone actually use them for swimming?


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

If you get the deep plano box Ithink the number is 3771 you can fit three pool noodles in each box.


----------



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool thank ya much swim noodles will work great. I would have never thought of them.


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

I've taken the noodle one step further to avoid the huge box, for the non-boat owner.

Get a prolatch 3700, the kind most use in their softbags for other baits. It measures 14"L x 8.75"W x 2"H. Take your basic pool noodle and cut individual pieces 1 and 7/8 long. Lay the piece on end and shave off a heavy 1/8 to create a flat end. Mark about a 1/4 slit on the rounded top and make a small slice for your loop/swivel.

Wrap each harness on its own piece and you can house 14 harnesses. Use
the dividers provided, and labeling is up to you.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

A more compact version is to use foam pipe insulation. It is cheap. It comes with a slit already for the swivels. It is much smaller than the pool noodle and it works just fine. I cut mine about 7" long and four pieces fit into a one gallon ziplock bag. Easy storage for spinners and leaders.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I ordered some off Ebay that came in a really cheap very mobile system. They were in individual plastic ziplock bags about 2.5x2.5 with a hole punch hole near the top. He then had a notecard ring that he put through the holes. If I get a chance later I will put some pics up, as my explanation is probably lacking


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are the pics I think there are 26 harnesses separated by style on 3 rings. It's at least a simple inexpensive different option


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I store mine on noodle very similar to roger, however I take the treble and insert it eye first into the noodle. I push it down enough to bury the point in the noodle that way you don't have to worry about getting hooked.


----------

